# Ich verlor die Schlüssel.



## K2R

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:

Ich verlor die Schlüssel:

1) Perdí las llaves.
2) Me perdí las llaves.
3) Las llaves se me perdieron.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Ich verlor die Schlüssel:
> 
> 1) Perdí las llaves.
> 2) Me perdí las llaves.
> 3) Las llaves se me perdieron.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!



Hola.

No te compliques, la 1) es la traducción correcta. 
La 2) no la usaría porque ese pronombre cambia el sentido de la frase; sería correcto en casos como "Me perdí la película", pero en este caso no, además suena muy raro.
La 3) es correcta, pero no es la traducción más precisa a tu frase, al añadir el matiz pasivo (reflejo) que no viene en la original.

Saludos.


----------



## macarena85

La 3) es correcta, pero no es la traducción más precisa a tu frase, al añadir el matiz pasivo (reflejo) que no viene en la original.



¿significa la tercera frase que¨mi llave ha sido perdido ,pero quién lo ha hecho no es importante¨? 
¿es mi entendimiento correcto?

saludos


----------



## K2R

Breogan said:


> La 3) es correcta, pero no es la traducción más precisa a tu frase, al añadir el matiz pasivo (reflejo) que no viene en la original.


 
¡Muchas gracias! A mi entender esta traducción es correcta:

Die Schlüssel sind mir verloren gegangen:
Las llaves se me han perdido / Se me han perdido las llaves.

Die Schlüssel gingen mir verloren:
Las llaves se me perdieron / Se me perdieron las llaves.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! A mi entender esta traducción es correcta:
> 
> Die Schlüssel sind mir verloren gegangen:
> Las llaves se me han perdido / Se me han perdido las llaves.
> 
> Die Schlüssel gingen mir verloren:
> Las llaves se me perdieron / Se me perdieron las llaves.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


----------



## Breogan

macarena85 said:


> La 3) es correcta, pero no es la traducción más precisa a tu frase, al añadir el matiz pasivo (reflejo) que no viene en la original.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿significa la tercera frase que¨mi llave ha sido perdid*a* ,pero quién lo ha hecho no es importante¨?
> ¿es mi entendimiento correcto?
> 
> saludos



_Las llaves se *me* perdieron_ > *yo *las pierdo
_Las llaves se *te* perdieron_ > *tú* las pierdes

_Mi llave ha sido perdida_ (_la llave se pierde_) > no dice quién la pierde sin el pronombre.


----------



## K2R

Breogan said:


> _Las llaves se *me* perdieron_ > *yo *las pierdo
> _Las llaves se *te* perdieron_ > *tú* las pierdes


 
A mi entender es correcto:

Las llaves se me perdieron > Yo las perdí.
Las llaves se te perdieron  > Tú las perdiste.

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Dudu678

K2R said:


> ¿Qué opinas?


Que sí, que llevas razón, pero tiene un ligero matiz de menos culpabilidad.


----------



## Breogan

K2R said:


> A mi entender es correcto:
> 
> Las llaves se me perdieron > Yo las perdí.
> Las llaves se te perdieron  > Tú las perdiste.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Sí, tienes razón; en la explicación anterior no estaba yo traduciendo literalmente las frases, estaba explicando quién las perdía y las puse en presente.


----------

